# Josh's Christmas Village: A Work in Progress



## Moviefan2k4 (Nov 29, 2018)

I just started collecting model buildings last week, but its already grown beyond my available counter space. That's one of many reasons why I want to build my own terrain, with tiers so I can place the buildings on levels and keep my collection growing. Here's some pics; I'll post more as I begin work on the terrain and continue during the coming year. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2018)

Your Christmas village is off to a very good start. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Moviefan2k4 (Nov 29, 2018)

Country Joe said:


> Your Christmas village is off to a very good start. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


Thanks. I was surprised by how many small trees came with each house. In the end, I may combine them all into a forest or something, dependent on what kind of terrain I build. I've been watching tutorials of all kinds, from carving foam to using aluminum mesh and toilet paper. One guy even ground up leaves in his blender, to make very small pieces for ground cover; I hadn't thought of that.


----------

